# Laundry detergent



## Panda (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm looking for a good laundry soap recipe. Anyone got a good one?


----------



## stephie (Dec 30, 2006)

Granulated Laundry Soap Recipe

2 1/2 quarts rain water
2 quarts grease, strained, melted and hot
1 can lye (probably 1 lb.)
3 T borax

Mix water, borax, and lye Take the Crisco and place it into an enamel ware pan and place on stove to melt and heat. Go outside for ventilation. Take the two cups of cold water and place into glass bowl and slowly add lye while stirring with a wooden spoon (use wood only). Add strained grease slowly. Remove from heat and leave in pot. Stir often during the first day. Allow two weeks to cure, stirring occasionally.


----------



## shilo (Apr 23, 2007)

Anyone have a liquid detergent recipe? Or what about fabric softener? is that something i could make myself? That stuff is so expensive and I'd prefer to use something natural.


----------



## apple (May 10, 2007)

Fabric softener:

2 cups   white vinegar
2 cups baking soda
4 cups water

1. Carefully combine all ingredients (the baking soda and vinegar will fizz).
2. Pour into a plastic bottle.
3. Cover
4. Shake.
5. Use 1/4 cup in your laundry's final rinse.


----------



## apple (May 10, 2007)

I'm sure you could add some essential oils to it too to give it some fragrance


----------



## PSW (May 14, 2007)

If you use your own soap shreds to make laundry soap you will not need fabric softener.

I don't exactly have a laundry detergent recipe.  I've been making it so long that it's one of those things that I just throw together.  Start with shredding some handmade well cured soap or using your existing soap shreds.  I use a meat grinder on whole bars.  I throw all of my shreds in a stock pot and cover them with water - just enough water to cover the soap.  Heat it on low and stir until it is a soopy gel form (can take hours).  You might have to add more water.  Don't worry about over adding water and the soap will absorb it as it cools.  Then I add a cup or so of borax and a cup or so of washing soda.  Mix it all up and let it set for a day.  It turns out mushy, like soupy mashed potatoes, and that's the way I like it.  I add a scoop to my laundry tub water and then my clothes.


----------

